# A lazy ENTJ or ENTP?



## BillionaireENTJ (Dec 31, 2014)

I've taken several tests from a wide span of time- and I've scored ENTJ every single time. 

I am not lazy when it comes to work, as I always get everything done before I relax. Everything "Serious" gets taken care of, then I relax at home. Since I’m constantly relaxing at home, my family thinks I'm lazy. They think I should "go do something" even though I already did work earlier that day in order to be unwind later. I work specifically throughout my hours only, and at home I try not to. What I'm trying to say is, am I a lazy ENTJ or just an ENTP?


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Those two types are totally different. It's not a matter of being "one letter off", as your entire cognitive function stack is flipped.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

The difference is only in the last letter, the MBTI doesn't know a "function stack". The E+N+T part is identical, and the more J an E+N+T type gets the more he moves to ENTJ. If finishing your work is always your priority choose the J. If you have clear preferences the online tests are good enough.


----------



## ENTJess (Mar 3, 2015)

You could be an ENTJ. Unless you like to talk about random ideas quite often, you're an ENTJ. ENTPs are random but have a lot of ideas about pretty much anything. 

ENTJ
*Takes a list when shopping
*Prefers a schedule
*Orderly
*Acts on any idea they have

ENTP
*Doesn't need a shopping list
*Flexible 
*Random
*Has too many ideas going on (can become scatterbrained)

Those are just some of the differences. I'm still pretty new at this myself, but I'd go more with what the cognitive functions tests also say. There is just one letter difference from the ENT* part, but the functions are very different.

ENTJ: Te-Ni-Se-Fi
ENTP: Ne-Ti-Fe-Si

ETA: Here's a link to see what your cognitive functions will say. There is one on this site but this has more questions:
Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Ermenegildo said:


> The difference is only in the last letter, the MBTI doesn't know a "function stack". The E+N+T part is identical, and the more J an E+N+T type gets the more he moves to ENTJ. If finishing your work is always your priority choose the J. If you have clear preferences the online tests are good enough.


Well if he wants a truly accurate answer he needs to read up on cognitive functions and how they relate when paired together. For example, Te-Ni is very different than Te-Si.

Yeah, if you want to deal strictly in stereotypes, ENTPs and ENTJs are both extroverted, intuitive thinkers. But when you truly examine them they're very different. Ne-Ti and Te-Ni go about the world very differently. ENTPs are more open ended with their goals and ideas, and use subjective logic. ENTJs are more specific with their goals and idea, and use objective logic.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Based entirely on your username, I think you should go to the ENTJ forum. In fact I insist.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

devoid said:


> Based entirely on your username, I think you should go to the ENTJ forum. In fact I insist.


Curses! Perhaps I should have looked at the simple things before going off on my own personal rant.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Tell your family relaxing ≠ lazy


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

sidenote: my ENTJ brother is super lazy. Then he bosses me around to bring him stuff. You know lions?


----------



## LadyKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting b/c ENTJ is one of the types I feel I have the least in common with and find little to personally identify with in descriptions. The couple ENTJs I know IRL are not people who I think of as being like myself, although sample size is admittedly quite small. I would have thought these types should be easier to differentiate between. Maybe have a friend or someone who knows you in both your private and public spheres read the type descriptions and offer you some insight.


----------



## Cheeta (Apr 7, 2013)

BillionaireENTJ said:


> "I *always get everything done* before I relax. *Everything "Serious" gets taken care of*, then I relax at home."


Why are we even having a debate on functions? 
The above scentence is pretty much the core definition of a *J*, and pretty extreme at that.

The whole fact that you - as a T - are still so bothered with your families opinion of you is another screaming *J* indicator. Darn, you sound exactly like my ENTJ cousin, she could litteraly have written the startingpost word for word.

I am currently slacking off on this forum while I actually had to get some serious work in *per last sunday*. I don't give a rats ass what my family thinks of that and they know better then to meddle because I'll simply ask with a cynical smile if they don't have some business to mind, like: *their own*. 
Well... that'd be *P* for you


----------



## Croaker (Nov 5, 2014)

My ENTJ roomie is lazy as ffff.
He doesn't even change the toilet paper roll. He just uses a single roll that sits atop the tank till I find it.
I'm not saying you're lazy, but if you were that wouldn't exclude you from being an ENTJ.


----------

